
Giant futuristic 'Tesla Towers' in abandoned woods near Moscow - bra-ket
https://www.rt.com/news/170704-tesla-tower-lightning-russia/
======
bra-ket
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Istra_High_Voltage_Research_Ce...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Istra_High_Voltage_Research_Center)

